# poll:drywall screw guns



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

what brand of drywall screw gun do you like the best (just corded for now).


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

As it should be, 100% of voters prefer Milwaukee

2500 rpms....the 4000 isn't as good a gun.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> As it should be, 100% of voters prefer Milwaukee
> 
> 2500 rpms....the 4000 isn't as good a gun.


I knew someone would bring up rpm's ,and my guess would of been you slim that's why I set it up so you can vote more than once.some guys may prefer a certain brand.but may half to purchase another brand b/c of the rpm thing.
give this site some clout ,let the manufactures of our tools know what we think.shoot them down or praise them:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

You got the poll thing down, 2buck You have just moved up to yellow belt grasshopper.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You got the poll thing down, 2buck You have just moved up to yellow belt grasshopper.


I want the black belt:boxing:
tell me what to do,and don't tell me I got to be a painter :furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I knew someone would bring up rpm's ,and my guess would of been you slim that's why I set it up so you can vote more than once.some guys may prefer a certain brand.but may half to purchase another brand b/c of the rpm thing.
> give this site some clout ,let the manufactures of our tools know what we think.shoot them down or praise them:yes:


I've never had a Dewalt that lasted very long (even the 274 back in the day was relatively short lived). Once I found my Milwaukee I haven't tried many other guns...I had a little Hilti corded 4000 rpm number (nicknamed Ronald Raygun for it's strange appearance), and that thing was a total p.o.s. I bought my Milwaukee in 2000, and have replaced the brushes once or twice. It's quiet, and strong, and the clutch is perfect. Since buying that gun, and being so happy with it, I rarely buy any other brand of tools. Can I stop typing now?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I've never had a Dewalt that lasted very long (even the 274 back in the day was relatively short lived). Once I found my Milwaukee I haven't tried many other guns...I had a little Hilti corded 4000 rpm number (nicknamed Ronald Raygun for it's strange appearance), and that thing was a total p.o.s. I bought my Milwaukee in 2000, and have replaced the brushes once or twice. It's quiet, and strong, and the clutch is perfect. Since buying that gun, and being so happy with it, I rarely buy any other brand of tools. Can I stop typing now?


back in the day ,black and decker use to make a damn good screw gun,considering most of their other tools were crap then. dewalt came along and bought out Black & Decker .Their just not the same since then.when I see who the winner is here,then I will know what to buy next time:thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

We have been running hilti autofeeds for pro 10years now never burnt one up..but have had to rebuild the auto feed heads.they were.and stop feeding so well


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel that there are only two choices, Makita and the rest of them no good peices of junk.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> I feel that there are only two choices, Makita and the rest of them no good peices of junk.


I'd like to 2nd this. I used dewalt for a long time & finally bought a Makita & WOW what a difference. Dewalt can take their mexican made craptastic junk & shove it.:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone used the new hilti yet?

http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/...B20E3A4EBF353A2F.node2?lang=en&nodeId=-157741

(I got a quote at $450)


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Anyone used the new hilti yet?
> 
> http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/...B20E3A4EBF353A2F.node2?lang=en&nodeId=-157741
> 
> (I got a quote at $450)


I've got two autofeed ones. Best gun yet. Quiet, fast, 5 hour batteries, great belt clip, flash bag. Worth the investment in time saved dragging cords around.

Ask your rep. for an ex-demo tool - you might save some cash. A while back they had a promo where you could trade in your old gun for $$$. If only they made a matching router. Have I said that enough times yet?

D'S


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

D's said:


> I've got two autofeed ones. Best gun yet. Quiet, fast, 5 hour batteries, great belt clip, flash bag. Worth the investment in time saved dragging cords around.
> 
> Ask your rep. for an ex-demo tool - you might save some cash. A while back they had a promo where you could trade in your old gun for $$$. If only they made a matching router. Have I said that enough times yet?
> 
> D'S


Are the batteries five hours under constant load, or do you have to push the trigger for each screw? (probably a stupid question, but if I don't ask then I'll still be ignorant) I could see a cordless number like that paying for itself in one nasty top-out job.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilti autofeed cordless the only way to go .Been using em for years now .Surely no one uses corded screwgun these days .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

i have a [email protected] bought used in 87 still works good. don't use it often my first drill ,want to hang on to it. mix mud with skil walmart drills $40 i have had one for 5 years , sounds like sh,t ,still mixes mud.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I mix my mud with an old 3/4chuck makita that was my dads from back in the day. All I have done is fix the cord


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Hilti autofeed cordless the only way to go .Been using em for years now .Surely no one uses corded screwgun these days .


you would be surprised .


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I use hilti autofeeds with cords...i better get with the times


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> i have a [email protected] bought used in 87 still works good. don't use it often my first drill ,want to hang on to it. mix mud with skil walmart drills $40 i have had one for 5 years , sounds like sh,t ,still mixes mud.


thank you moore,that will be the next poll,what mixing drill do you use.I forget who said it,but it would be nice to rate the tools on a scale of one to ten.then we could email our results to the manufacturers or something .let them know what the pro's think.
and slim,what type of gun you using,you got me curious now.your the only one who voted other, what brand name did i miss


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thank you moore,that will be the next poll,what mixing drill do you use.I forget who said it,but it would be nice to rate the tools on a scale of one to ten.then we could email our results to the manufacturers or something .let them know what the pro's think.
> and slim,what type of gun you using,you got me curious now.your the only one who voted other, what brand name did i miss


That was Saul Surfaces....I think he's using a manual screwdriver...the 0.5 rpm model.:jester:

I'd like to be using an "other" brand....Fein makes drywall guns, but they are super spendy. But how you could hold your nose up in the air!


----------



## burns (Jan 3, 2010)

*dewalt the only way*

ive owned 4 dewalt corded gun in my life and still have all of them to this day
ive repaired them all at lest 2 time for less then 40 bucks all my buddy find it funny that i still have the ones that they use when i trained them 

dewalt the only way


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> That was Saul Surfaces....I think he's using a manual screwdriver...the 0.5 rpm model.:jester:
> 
> I'd like to be using an "other" brand....Fein makes drywall guns, but they are super spendy. But how you could hold your nose up in the air!


 skill drills are tough, and cheap. i can buy 4 for what it cost to buy 1 $200 drill . mix alot of 20/45/90 bag mud . they last. when one goes out. i pitch it . it paid for itself. owes me nothing.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd like to know what my guys are doing to there guns.:furious:We use all dewalts because they seem to have lasted us the longest.1 a month when we use 1 5/8 screws.Last gun lasted us 650 boards.Hommies won't take the returns anymore.They want us to send them back to Dewalt because they say we are using them for commercial use. Dewalts turn around is 2 weeks.Then that gun burns out faster than the new 1 from the store.Its gotten ridiculous, no 1 can make a good gun anymore.All the newer dewalt is crap & not like the old 1s.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> no 1 can make a good gun anymore.All the newer dewalt is crap & not like the old 1s.


It's not true that no one makes a good gun, but it's true that HD sells the lowest end dewalt that you can get. If you want a good gun that will last, search out the Milwaukee 2500rpm ($129) gun, or look into the guns that the other guys are using....Spend a little more money and avoid the hassle.

I stopped using the dewalts for that very reason...3 months is not a good life expectancy, even though the $90 price tag was appealing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> skill drills are tough, and cheap. i can buy 4 for what it cost to buy 1 $200 drill . mix alot of 20/45/90 bag mud . they last. when one goes out. i pitch it . it paid for itself. owes me nothing.








oh, for mixing mud I use my Milwaukee Hole Hawg :thumbup: It gets the job done alright:yes:....(I also use it for 1-1/2" auger bits and 4" hole saw bits) If I set it on "high" I bet it would texture the room when I'm mixing mud!:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> oh, for mixing mud I use my Milwaukee Hole Hawg :thumbup: It gets the job done alright:yes:....(I also use it for 1-1/2" auger bits and 4" hole saw bits) If I set it on "high" I bet it would texture the room when I'm mixing mud!:laughing:


i will try that texture trick. easier on the neck.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'd like to be using an "other" brand....Fein makes drywall guns


http://www.lascentrum.com/en/fein+power+tools/fein+screw+guns+sc+serie/


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys really ought to try a makita.

I haven't noticed any makita users crying about their guns failing or wearing out.

And for drills, I bought my first makita drill somewhere around 76. It bit the dust in 99, so I bought another one of the same model #. Been doing fine. Had to buy the same one,,, since I am the only finisher that I know of that has had a drill for that long. Course I use Makita,,, not them dewalt-less or Milwalke (they only get beer right,,,geessee)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You guys really ought to try a makita.
> 
> I haven't noticed any makita users crying about their guns failing or wearing out.
> 
> And for drills, I bought my first makita drill somewhere around 76. It bit the dust in 99, so I bought another one of the same model #. Been doing fine. Had to buy the same one,,, since I am the only finisher that I know of that has had a drill for that long. Course I use Makita,,, not them dewalt-less or Milwalke (they only get beer right,,,geessee)


I had a Makita back in 95 that was a hand me down....it was a great gun. But when it died, I went to get another one and it had been replaced by a cheap plastic p.o.s. I killed it in a month, so they lost my business. I love the little cordless drill/impact kit they've got going....light as a feather (although my kit is a Milwaukee...heavier, but more power)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I had a Makita back in 95 that was a hand me down....it was a great gun. But when it died, I went to get another one and it had been replaced by a cheap plastic p.o.s. I killed it in a month, so they lost my business. I love the little cordless drill/impact kit they've got going....light as a feather (although my kit is a Milwaukee...heavier, but more power)


 Slim, don't let the ole foggie bug bite ya,,,,, 1995 is along time to hold a grudge. Try one in 2010,,, you might be surprised.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Slim, don't let the ole foggie bug bite ya,,,,, 1995 is along time to hold a grudge. Try one in 2010,,, you might be surprised.


Perhaps when my Milwaukee dies? In 2036?:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Slim, don't let the ole foggie bug bite ya,,,,, 1995 is along time to hold a grudge. Try one in 2010,,, you might be surprised.


yeah,I hear the new ones are better now,the old ones you had to push on them hard,and they sounded like someone was screwing a pig,,,,,not that i know what that sounds like.
but if we were talking sheep!!! the kiwi's could tell us what that sounds like:whistling2::jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> yeah,I hear the new ones are better now,the old ones you had to push on them hard,and they sounded like someone was screwing a pig,,,,,not that i know what that sounds like.
> but if we were talking sheep!!! the kiwi's could tell us what that sounds like:whistling2::jester:


I just realized I won't ever be able to try one in 2010:laughing:

how about this one?http://www.toolbarn.com/makita-bfs450.html


----------



## nickcruz (Sep 26, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> what brand of drywall screw gun do you like the best (just corded for now).


 one with a good bit.I can use them all just the same.and when im at home watching tv I love to load my screws in the clips so I dont even know whats going on tv.At the moment I have a used 30 doller orange thingpawn shop) that goes just as fast as i can load it.I have a hilti cordless too but I spent to much money on it so I keep it in a glass case at home lol.I don,t pray for better tools I pray for more ability.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

The one that makes money for you!!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> The one that makes money for you!!!!!


I'd almost rather it make me coffee...:jester:


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thank you moore,that will be the next poll,what mixing drill do you use.I forget who said it,but it would be nice to rate the tools on a scale of one to ten.then we could email our results to the manufacturers or something .let them know what the pro's think.
> and slim,what type of gun you using,you got me curious now.your the only one who voted other, what brand name did i miss



What about Ridgid? You can get them at Home Depot, 4,000 RPMs I have no problem with them have 5, corded, I wont go back to batteries. I was doing a ceiling, then the battery died on the 1st screw, 5\8th, 8 foot, and my helper left his on the ground... So... I waited while he went and got his drill plugged in... I Was Not a happy camper at that point...


----------

